# Link for map showing new IC3



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been searching for ages for a link that will show me the exact route of the new IC3, specifically at Avelar. 

If anyone can post a link I would be most grateful. 

Steve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried your local Camra?
Ascendi is the company who will be operating concession, but nothing on their site yet. 
ascendi.pt

Tab Ascendi, Presentation, Pinhal Interior


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there. 

I've tried both Ansiao and Penela Camara's with no luck (though my Portuguese) is rubbish! 

Like you say, Ascendi's was no better either, giving a link to a doc that gave a thick red line on a map that would sweep away 1/2 mile of land if accurate. 

As you have probably guessed I have a house at Avelar nearing the final stages of renovation and I think it is going to be quite close, though not close enough to be a problem - hopefully. It would have been nice if my solicitor picked this up when he did the house purchase for me last year. 

So for now I hope I can get a map and stop worrying!

Steve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just doesn't seem to be anything published to a scale, but you'd expect it to follow existing road especially near you because of geography of area, and I think Avelar is some way over.

If local Camras can't help what about Coimbra? that's where all the discussions taking place.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Just doesn't seem to be anything published to a scale, but you'd expect it to follow existing road especially near you because of geography of area, and I think Avelar is some way over.
> 
> If local Camras can't help what about Coimbra? that's where all the discussions taking place.


I hadn't thought of specifically targeting Coimbra, I'll give that a go - thanks.....


But in the meantime if anyone else has knowledge of a map showing the exact route it would be great!!

Steve


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

That´s confirm my advise: always consult local PDM in your Câmara before buying. And do it YOURSELF! A lawyer is a lawyer, not exactely our best friend ion the world...


----------

